

Uber's latest service takes you across continents in a speed boat - zhuxuefeng1994
http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/28/uberboat-istanbul/

======
dopeboy
For those interested in this space, another player is Sailo:
[http://sailo.com/](http://sailo.com/).

